# zaliczenie



## Marga H

Dzień dobry! Czy ktoś wie jak przetłumaczyć na francuski i angielski polskie słowo *zaliczenie* (z języka akademickiego, używane na uczelniach wyższych ) ? Otrzymać zaliczenie z jakiegoś przedmiotu, zaliczyć przedmiot na koniec semestru, wpisać zaliczenie do indeksu itd. Nie chodzi o zdanie egzaminu końcowego, z niektórych  przedmiotów otrzymuje się samo zaliczenie, bez oceny. Czy są na to też jakieś specjalne słowa francuskie i angielskie? W słownikach nie udało mi się niczego znależć.
Dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## Xopxe

The word does not have an equivalent with the same meaning. It is the same in Russian like in Polish: 
*получить зачёт, сдать зачёт* — pass a test (in) 
*поставить кому-л. зачёт *(по _дт._) — pass smb. (in) 
*мне поставили зачёт по физике* — they have passed me in physics


----------



## rygi

I am a student of English philology and my lecturers use the word "credit" as the equivalent of "zaliczenie".


----------



## mietagosia

Hi! I study in a bilingual (English-Spanish) college abroad. My teachers also use the word "credit" in English. Its equivalent in French is "une unité de valeur" or simply une UV. 

Pozdrawiam 
MietaGosia


----------



## Marga H

mietagosia said:


> Hi! I study in a bilingual (English-Spanish) college abroad. My teachers also use the word "credit" in English. Its equivalent in French is "une unité de valeur" or simply une UV.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> MietaGosia


Dzięki, znałam słowo _unite de valeur_ ale wydawało mi się, że to chodzi o wartość każdego przedmiotu w punktach ( za cały semestr trzeba uzyskać 30 punktów, a każdy przedmiot , niezależnie od oceny, daje określoną ilość punktów).
Też pozdrawiam,
Marga.


----------



## Marga H

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc!


----------



## Jowi

Nie ma w języku francuskim odpowiednika słowa zaliczenie ponieważ taki koncept nie istnieje w tutejszym systemie edukacji  Kiedyś robiąc tłumaczenie na polski, posłużyłam się zgrabna peryfrazą żeby oddać tę specyfikę polskich uniwersytetów. Unité de valeur, czyli kredyt UE, odnosi się jeszcze do czegoś innego.


----------



## candy-man

For instance, Spanish students receive a certain number of *credicts* when they successfully pass an exam.A credit is defined as a load of work and effort put by a student which enables them to finish his or her career which comprises 4-5 courses. For each course you need to obtain enough credits to complete your education.Once the Bolonia system starts to spread all over the Europe, we´ll have the so called- ECTS(European Credit Transfer System) and the old system will get through a few alterations. Anyway, I am not so sure whether one means the same by saying: How many credicts do you have this year= Ile masz zaliczen w tym roku?. Although it might not be the spot-on answer I´d simply say: How many subjects do have to pass this year? In Spain we say: ¿Cuántas *asignaturas* tienes que aprobar ?


----------



## robin74

"To take a course on a pass/fail basis" would be a typical expression used in a college I went to (in US).


----------



## Greg from Poland

Hi guys

As far as I remember, my instructors used to use the word 'credit' as well.


----------



## Ayrin_

Aktualnie studiuję we Francji filologię angielską i tłumaczenia i wszyscy wykładowcy z jakimi mam kontakt używają słowa credit zarówno po francusku jak i po angielsku


----------



## audiolaik

Hello,

It is of little consequence now, but as far as I remember, all the native speakers with whom I had lectures always said _zaliczenie_.  
They simply used the Polish word.


----------



## Christoforo

rygi said:


> I am a student of English philology and my lecturers use the word "credit" as the equivalent of "zaliczenie".


 
Credit is the amount of points you can accumulate passing an exam. If you accumulate a certain amount of "credits" you can get a diploma.
It is not the same as zaliczenie in Poland, the system is different.


----------

